# Won't start -- anything else to try -- Husky blower



## timbirr (Feb 17, 2015)

It's the cheapo Husky 125B. Has about 250 hours on it. I have a 25-acre tree farm and use it on about a mile of ditches as well as 400 yards of road.

Never been a problem. Always starts. Now, out of nowhere -- nothing.

I only fill it with non-ethanol 92-octane primo gasoline, Stihl 50-1 mix oil. 

Tried the following:

New spark plug and new air filter

New OEM carburetor

Fuel lines and filter are fine.

Tried to start it with the gas cap loose and off

Pulled and cleaned muffler and tried to start it with the muffler off

Getting a good spark both with the new spark plug and the old spark plug

These are $150 machines. I have about $35 in new parts and maybe an hour labor in it already. Any suggestions before I give up on it?


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it badly flooded? If so you can pull the plug out and turn the kill switch off. Pull it over a few times give it a small squirt of oil into the cylinder. Put the plug in and try again. Usually does the trick.

Steven


----------



## timbirr (Feb 17, 2015)

stevetheboatguy said:


> Is it badly flooded? If so you can pull the plug out and turn the kill switch off. Pull it over a few times give it a small squirt of oil into the cylinder. Put the plug in and try again. Usually does the trick.
> 
> Steven



Nope, no flooding. It was tough to start the previous day, which was the first time ever, but with a few extra pulls it roared to life. The next day, nothing. Tried it various times and ways over a few days before I got out the tools started to work my way through spark plug through muffler....


----------



## Toyboy (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like you may need a carb rebuild


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 17, 2015)

timbirr said:


> Stihl 50-1 mix oil


I found your problem


----------



## timbirr (Feb 17, 2015)

Toyboy said:


> Sounds like you may need a carb rebuild



As noted, I put in a brand-new OEM carburetor. The new carb was $24 from my saw shop. The rebuild kit was $20.

Thanks for the thoughts, sounds like I need a new blower. Probably get another Husqvarna and keep the old one around for spare parts.


----------



## timbirr (Feb 19, 2015)

Received a suggestion in "conversation" about checking the ring. 

Did not feel like tearing apart the unit, but curiosity got the best of me.... Frozen ring and ruined lower seal.

Now thinking about fixing it -- it has 250 hours or more on it -- or just going for a new unit. sort of six of one....


----------



## hamish (Feb 19, 2015)

Whats your compression? How did you check your spark?


----------



## stihl041avhog (Feb 19, 2015)

Throw that unit in the fire. Its sucking in air from space


----------



## RepairItGarrett (Feb 28, 2015)

Well sounds like you got a new weekend project with what you got in it you might as well keep going and buy a new engine for it haha just kidding but $20 for rings some RTV sealant back to work .... how bad is ring stuck Can it be freed up (carb cleaner) or Just put back in the shed and get another


----------

